# Crab Pots Where will I put them apart from in the shed



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking to take my pots out on the kayak for the first time any ideas on easy storage on board or am I kidding myself.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday john 
One of the other members has them stowed behind him on his prowler

check it out in the rigged kayaks section

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3280

Cheers Dave


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I have a similar question. I have no problem getting the witches hats out on the back of the yak, the question is how to get them back in when they have crabs caught in them as untangling them is difficult at the best of times let alone on the yak.

The thought I came up with is to build some crab net holders that sit in the rod holder. It might look like a bit or a small "r". The bottom of the "r" stting in the rod holder and the net hanging off the end of the "r". When you are looking at the yak front on the "r"s would look a little like gull wings. The point is that the nets would hang off the end of the "r" about a meter off the side of the yak thus freeing them from the water and keeping them off the yak. The little crab pot holders would swivel in the hull sunken rod holder allowing you to attach the net.

This possibly is impossible to follow but I reckon it would work :?: . Interested in all other ideas.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

occy said:


> RRRR you've got me there. I only have one net but I use two broom handles either side running forward from the cockpit. Secure them to the grab rails in two places with a string and you have the perfect crab net holder. Think of two machine gun barrels poking out each side near the bow and you've got it. You can even play battleships with it if you aren't catching any. :roll: :lol:


But how do you keep the net out of the water once it is entangled with crabs Paul? I like the machine guns thing and was thinking that 2 loaded rail spear guns might be even better? :shock:

John


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks the large diameter of my pots means transport will be the mean problem I like the look of behind the seat and will try and rig something there, mine are the pop up type not the witches hat so I wont be doing too much untangling (I hope) I am planning to swivel around to face the back and just open the bottom up and shake them into the crate bag (sounds simple which usually means problems). I am mainly after sandies/blue swimmers and they are easy to handle a large angry muddie will be a different story.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Guys what if you had an ice kool esky on the back (fit into prowlers rear well perfectly) have a chunk of block ice in there (long time to melt) put the crab in still in the net (witchs hat type ) shut the lid (quickly) come back five minutes later. I believe it the most human way to knock a crab out too!

Let me know if it works then i'll give it a go :wink:

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdw0XDEAADxfgAASQOcAEIAglgo//96gMAEtTbBoQajUxHimhtNTTQ9QDVPTQ1A0AA0AAGmSFPyqeNFDGkxNGhmoYJ1wYXi21kzoobbavuJKwtR6xa891R02X5FB4Qzft9U9NcnzMvErCtryb59xaTu8JAtR1yHn1Q6b+tsOZsa0dfguYe7RBqDPihCEQ+H1xCmqaGZjbeQbTv8WobO9g/YmKPbWMgJqmUdUnBfEU/PEcmEGcCJuP3oqtUA6yQP4hooMrN30123PdCHdVFFWq4Y+9AJg+RSPjSJnJ4MQzGTUgQETCMNBgyUKDWuqchcsKSDKbCN4ZnKsXiMMQ7yG5YPkBNJGrsq8WC7DHrdO8284y0lhRJ7sOGiMKoHYgZWQkQVbTEhz8ZvhotiHI56u6P+LuSKcKEhuGi4YgA==


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Red that sounds like the solution to me.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Tow them behinde you on a booggie board.


----------

